# BLACK HERFORDS



## ubadawg (Sep 25, 2011)

anyone raising any ?


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

We are not raising any of the registered new breed. We do have a nice Hereford bull with some nice black cows. I am not certain the difference between Black Herefords and black baldy calves.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

It's amazing how the success of advertising by the Angus breed has caused many bovine breeds to adopt the black color even the Hereford & Charolais. Black Herefords sounds like a good idea as we all know black baldie calves have always sold at a good price.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

The funny thing around here is that the red angus is what everyone wants. Than the black.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Hog, Around here it seems Red Angus is making a big comeback. Black calves are still in demand but see some reds that fetch some nice money too.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

View attachment 4423
View attachment 4423
A red baldy (no feathers) here will bring very good money. A good yellow baldy will bring as much or more than a black baldy.

ETA:


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

I think the black herefords are a hereford crossed with a dairy breed.


----------

